# 585 Weight



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I finally got around to weighing my bike on a digital scale at the bike store.

Seemed a little heavy compared to what others are reporting. No real weight weenie parts but I thought it might come in a bit lighter. Just wondering if this is in line with others.

Med. 585 with HSC 5 SL fork cut to two spacers
Ultegra levers, brakes, cassette, front and rear derailleurs
Reynolds Stratus DV Carbon Clinchers with Vredestein tubes and Michelin Pro2Race tires
Dura Ace SPD-SL pedals
FSA SLK cranks 
USE Alien carbon post with Selle Italia SLR
Specialized S-Works Carbon stem with FSA K-Wing handlebars 
1 - Time carbon cage 
Cateye Microwireless computer

Total weight no bottles 16.9 pounds.


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

ewitz said:


> I finally got around to weighing my bike on a digital scale at the bike store.
> 
> Seemed a little heavy compared to what others are reporting. No real weight weenie parts but I thought it might come in a bit lighter. Just wondering if this is in line with others.
> 
> ...


You have to weigh your bike without the computer, by UCI rules (anything that can be jettisoned during the ride has to be removed). Many people quote weight without pedals.

-ilan


----------



## launchercomp (Dec 19, 2005)

ewitz said:


> I finally got around to weighing my bike on a digital scale at the bike store.
> 
> Seemed a little heavy compared to what others are reporting. No real weight weenie parts but I thought it might come in a bit lighter. Just wondering if this is in line with others.
> 
> ...


Med 585
Dura-Ace
Ksyruim SL's w/Vredestein tubes and Vredestein Tricomp Fortezza
Look Keo pedals
FSA SLK compact crank
Easton EC-90 seatpost
Fizik Arione saddle
EC-70 Stem and EC-90 bars
2 Profile Design Karbon Lite cages
Cateye wireless

16.2 pounds


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

Large 585
'07 Record
Ksyrium ES's
Speedplay X2 pedals
Ritchey WCS stem
Deda 215 bar
Fizik Arione saddle
1 water bottle cage

15.82 lbs.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

You'll have some extra weight in your wheels over what most people run what with the clinchers on there. The pedals you run aren't the lightest either and the KI-wing bars are also less than the lightest available. Ultegra is slightly heavier than Dura Ace and the dual pivot brakes from Shimano, while they work great, aren't the lightest either.

That being said, you still have a very light ride compared to many other high end bikes and with your selection of components, you should be relativly "fuss-free".

I saved a bunch of weight when I started riding mostly tubulars. I also 'retro-fitted' some of my old Superbe Pro (copy of Campy from Japan) brake calipers...over a hundred grams per caliper saved over Dura Ace at a net profit when I re-sell the heavy Shimano things..

Carbon Concepts makes a seatpost (carbon/two bolt style) that works better than the USE Alien and is only slightly heavier while being much easier to adjust seat angle..

Don Hanson


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*...*



ewitz said:


> ...Just wondering if this is in line with others.


The pic is of an early configuration; listed below is the current setup and weight.
'05 Size XL, '05 Record, Speedplay X1,
Thomson Masterpiece seat post, Falcon saddle, Salsa stem, Bontrager VR alloy bar, 0G calipers,
Wheels are My Builds: DT240s/DT RR1.1/CxRay.
15.7 lbs.

Performance over weight anytime/everytime.


----------

